# Tauren Beest RTA - Stock Availability in SA



## Nitro (23/5/22)

Hi, I can't seem to find any of these RTA's in stock at all websites i've looked at. Does anyone know of any shops that sells these still that I might not have heard about?


----------



## Paul33 (23/5/22)

THC Tauren Beest RTA 2/4.5ml


ThunderHead Creations(THC) TAUREN RTA is an innovative postless RTA! It is made of 304 stainless steel. And Tauren features unique double sides with 26 hexagonal honeycomb air holes design which can provide smoothest airflow and amazing flavor for vapers. The cool and stylish appearance makes it...



shipwreckvapes-centurion.co.za


----------



## Nitro (23/5/22)

Thanks Paul. Would have rather wished to get a black one. Only the Stainless steel option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/5/22)

There is a black one in the classifieds

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/for-sale-thunderhead-creations-tauren-beest-rta.75771/

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

